
Homeless children: the hard times generation - dave1619
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2011/03/06/60minutes/main20038927.shtml?tag=contentMain;cbsCarousel
======
dave1619
My wife and I watched this heart-wrenching story tonight on 60 minutes. We
started to think... can there be a software solution where we can highlight
stories from families and connect them to donors? The challenge is to keep the
thieves out of the system and verify money is used well.

~~~
dave1619
We watched the 60 Minutes Overtime footage on this piece, and started to
realize that maybe the solution is giving voices to the people suffering and
letting them tell their stories. Not sure what to do from here.

